# What does the -p8 suffix in 7.2-RELEASE-p8 mean



## oddysseus (Dec 20, 2010)

hi, i'm a FreeBSD newbie I just updated my 7.2-RELEASE using binary update and now my branch reads 7.2-RELEASE-p8, can any one tell me what the p8 means? thanks


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2010)

It means there have been 8 security patches since -RELEASE.


----------

